# "Fur Real" Challenge



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 30, 2009)

"_You see it all the time on furry websites, chat clients and Second Life. Perfectly sculpted bodies, thin-but-muscular or slim-yet-curvy builds, impossible body types. That NONE of us have in real life. If we do, we're in the vast minority.

So I challenge you, FA. Take a photo of yourself, fully clothed or in your skivvies. Trace your body type and marks exactly, blemishes, scars and all. Then apply your character to the form. Let's see what the REAL face of FA is."

EXAMPLES: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2713033/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2721769

This meme needs to be more popular. It's a good idea. C: 

I challenge you guys to make some of these and post them here or on your FA page. Go crazy. Ill get started on mine later today.

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.
_


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 30, 2009)

Not all fursonas are perfectly sculpeted. I've seen terribly skinny/fat ones and even ones with *gasp* semi-normal bodies types.


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 30, 2009)

Internets, I accept!


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 30, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Internets, I accept!




Post it here when you're done!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

I also accept.


----------



## Fruiit (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay!  

I can't wait to see what others do. :3 

Mine: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2721769


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry I dont need my character actually slimmer which I am

so need to eat more


----------



## Ziff (Aug 30, 2009)

I would If I could but unfortunatly I can't draw a thing XD I can barely draw a straight line with a ruler (honestly)


P.S. Fruiit, DONT TAKE THE SCOUT! THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll do this sometime.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll do this.  I'll take me some time to do though.  Xd  I have stuff to be doing, and I'm just screwing around =P.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice Idea, just can't draw for shite.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, but you people are actually nice-looking. :|

I might try to do a couple of self-portraits, but nothing more. Nice idea, though.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't want people fapping off to me.


----------



## Fruiit (Aug 30, 2009)

minx112 said:


> P.S. Fruiit, DONT TAKE THE SCOUT! THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!




We can't scout together? D: ;-;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, but you people are actually nice-looking. :|
> 
> I might try to do a couple of self-portraits, but nothing more. Nice idea, though.



I haven't done a self portrait since I was at school.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> I already did it.
> 
> 
> Edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2713033/


She already posted yours for you.


Holy shit you have giant boobs.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Aug 30, 2009)

I already did it. 


Edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2713033/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 30, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I don't want people fapping off to me.


Welcome to the small number of furries whose insanity drops into nearly comprehensible levels for the general population.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I haven't done a self portrait since I was at school.


Art school/class?
It's good memories anyways.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote: Ragnarock-Cookies:
I don't want people fapping off to me.
-

Thats highly self righteous of you.  I'm glad you're concerned that you're _soooo_ good looking, you might excite people online.

Pssh.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

Halfingr said:


> Thats highly self righteous of you.  I'm glad you're concerned that you're _soooo_ good looking, you might excite people online.
> 
> Pssh.


Psst.  That wasn't OP in the picture.  Nice fail.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Psst.  That wasn't OP in the picture.  Nice fail.



Read the edit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Welcome to the small number of furries whose insanity drops into nearly comprehensible levels for the general population.
> 
> 
> Art school/class?
> It's good memories anyways.



Naa high school.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 30, 2009)

Fruiit said:


> We can't scout together? D: ;-;


 
cuz the scout is so awesome, if ter is more than one scout in the same forum for more than a week, the internet will collapse on itself. sort of like Chuck Norris whenever he goes on the internet


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

Halfingr said:


> Quote: Ragnarock-Cookies:
> Thats highly self righteous of you.  I'm glad you're concerned that you're _soooo_ good looking, you might excite people online.
> 
> Pssh.


I don't see you posting pictures of yourself.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I don't see you posting pictures of yourself.



Well, you obviously didn't look at my _very_ first post on this thread, nor did you look for it, but here it is:



Halfingr said:


> I'll do this.  I'll take me some time to do though.  Xd  I have stuff to be doing, and I'm just screwing around =P.


----------



## Fruiit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> She already posted yours for you.
> 
> 
> Holy shit you have giant boobs.




I didn't even notice. ...and I really don't (at least I don't think I do). I'm pretty sure that my boobs just look that way because of how the picture was taken. *laughs*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 30, 2009)

Halfingr said:


> Well, you obviously didn't look at my _very_ first post on this thread, nor did you look for it, but here it is:


 I'll fap to you just because of this.


----------



## Fruiit (Aug 30, 2009)

Also, why does just about every thread on this forum have to turn into a squabble? I mean seriously...let it go.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

Halfingr said:


> Well, you obviously didn't look at my _very_ first post on this thread, nor did you look for it, but here it is:


I still stand corrected.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 30, 2009)

Fruiit said:


> Also, why does just about every thread on this forum have to turn into a squabble? I mean seriously...let it go.


That's usually when we shut up and wait for another person to walk in and make a contribution.

Oh, wait, I'm not doing this right, am I?


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 30, 2009)

I might do it.
I usually draw my fursona in a sort of semi-anthro form (Just an animal walking on its hindlegs, kind of like Peter Rabbit or whatever.) but this sounds fun.


----------



## Seas (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, with the current species of my fursona, it is impossible for me to do it because it wouldn't be that species anymore if it had human-like anatomy, it would be too different in shape.
Perhaps I would do this with an anthro-izing of a reallife cat species though, as disregarding my fursona, I would perhaps actually be something cat-like if "translated directly" into anthro.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks really interesting, if I could draw I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Looks really interesting, if I could draw I would definitely give it a try.



It's tracing. :T


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's tracing. :T


 

True, but making details like fur, snouts, and ears is pretty hard.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2009)

This is essentially a different version of a photo manip. |D

I'll do this later. 'Til then, you can see pictures of me and my fursonas separately in my gallery. |D I TRY to draw my Jestre and Shadow-Fox characters with similar proportions to me. |D


----------



## Sabian (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope you don't mind just a pencil sketch, anyways give me second... or hour


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

Poof.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2725606/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2009)

You know, if you wear a more skin tight costume, than people can get a general idea of your actual body shape. Close up on this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2602230

Then look at this reference art: http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=12453

At the most my fursona picture tends have me taller than I actually am. It would be interesting though to take this up but I don't have a recent picture of me to fit the criterea.


----------



## Sabian (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I rushed it and its a scan of it. See my fursona is a grizzly and he is a chubster like me. I am not posting og picture, I know alot of trolls IRL.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

Fruiit said:


> I didn't even notice. ...and I really don't (at least I don't think I do). I'm pretty sure that my boobs just look that way because of how the picture was taken. *laughs*


I quoted aurora....I was talking to her.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

Meh... This seems fun...
Too bad I don't have a fursona. :/


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

If I could draw worth a shit, I would totally do this.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's me:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2725913/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2009)

Tracing? Come on guys, can't you just... draw with a reference while resisting the urge to trace over and get perfect proportions? It's no fun 



prettylilpup said:


> Here's me:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2725913/


Oh hey. Nice way to include the real picture in background. I like it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Tracing? Come on guys, can't you just... draw with a reference while resisting the urge to trace over and get perfect proportions? It's no fun
> 
> 
> Oh hey. Nice way to include the real picture in background. I like it.



I can't draw for shit, but I am tempted to have a go at this.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll do it once I get back to CO, where my tablet's at.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Tracing? Come on guys, can't you just... draw with a reference while resisting the urge to trace over and get perfect proportions? It's no fun



Isn't...that the point?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Isn't...that the point?


 Wait, what is the point of what? I don't follow you.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

Man I might scar some people.  :[


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Man I might scar some people.  :[



Well you should be more careful with your pencils then or we'll have to ban them along with your backpack :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Man I might scar some people.  :[



Naaaa I doubt you'd scare anyone.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 31, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Tracing? Come on guys, can't you just... draw with a reference while resisting the urge to trace over and get perfect proportions? It's no fun
> 
> 
> Oh hey. Nice way to include the real picture in background. I like it.


Thanks. I figured I was tracing anyways, might as well just be lazy and leave the background and clothes the same. 

As for using a reference vs tracing, the whole point of this is to show your exact shape. If you reference yourself, more than likely you will draw your ideal shape rather than what you really are. When you trace, you get the exact shape of what you are drawing.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 31, 2009)

if i could draw, i'd so do this... so i'll have my friend do it! hehehe


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Naaaa I doubt you'd scare anyone.



Holy shit you have no idea.



SnowFox said:


> Well you should be more careful with your pencils then or we'll have to ban them along with your backpack :V



And my vagina.  Gotta ban that too.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Holy shit you have no idea.



Wow really? you must wave those pencils about like a lunatic


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2009)

Il do It if i was Able to draw :s


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Holy shit you have no idea.


No pics no proof.  I'm going to assume you look like Rosie O'Donnel if you don't show us now, though.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No pics no proof.  I'm going to assume you look like Rosie O'Donnel if you don't show us now, though.



That's a good system to go by.
Like some other kid on FA saying she does nothing but run and is super tall and skinny.

I pictured a beluga immediately.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 31, 2009)

Ffff this thread is 3 pages long and only about 2 people posted their pictures. xD


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2009)

Exploding-Zombies said:


> Ffff this thread is 3 pages long and only about 2 people posted their pictures. xD



Try looking on FA itself. A meme it has become.

Here's Muzz for an example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2729456/#cid:20135555


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Sep 1, 2009)

This is an old photo, I've gained weight since then, buuut I don't have a camera anymore, soo.. yeah. It could be better but I'm tired, here's me from a year or 2 ago~







No stealing pl0x.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 1, 2009)

Already done it.
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/raitoku/1248129468.raitoku_another_pic_of_my_fursona_-pencil_sketch.jpg
Like my fursona, I have no ass, I'm terribly skinny, and I'm tall.


----------



## Purple (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll take that challenge. It will give me something to do for the furry con in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, so I gave it a shot, but it's still a reminder of how much further I have to go to get to "decent" skills in any medium.  I _did_ trace this, but between inaccuracies in that and shading, the final image looks different than I do in the original photo. 

Link:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2744546/


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

If I could draw I'd totally do this cause I'm a sexy beast. :smug:

If anyone's willing to draw me for me that'd be awesome. Any takers?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

I hereby accept your challenge!
Just expect a rough sketch in a week XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 4, 2009)

"I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE!"
Mitsurugi - Soul Calibur II

Naw, but seriously though, I'm gonna do this.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> "I EXCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE!"
> Mitsurugi - Soul Calibur II
> 
> Naw, but seriously though, I'm gonna do this.


Accept*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Accept*



Huh? Oh! shit!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll probably do two, one with my fursona and one with my monster character for the wtf factor.


----------



## Meegz0 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hm, I think I'll do this. (should be easy, my fursona alread has my bod XD) 

How about if I photomanipulate myself to look like my lovey fursona?


----------



## Magica (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a WIP of this up. Been working on it off and on whenever I feel up to it.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been meaning to do this for a while, kinda busy with uni applications now though.
I'll get to it.. eventually. I definately will get around to it


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32640&id=1407967088#/photo.php?pid=623774&id=1407967088


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 6, 2009)

Exploding-Zombies said:


> Ffff this thread is 3 pages long and only about 2 people posted their pictures. xD


 Because we enjoy fooling around, pretending we're actually nice looking, while we're all afraid of posting our whale pics.

I finally produced a quick sketch, then realised I couldn't draw anthros anyways, abandoned conversion, and dropped the project.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn..... it's been a while since drawing anything... I'll give it a go.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2760156/

There.
Finally found a picture of my full (or near full) body.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm deffinately gonna do this.
Mostly because I completely agree on how there's a lot of furs who make their fursona completely ripped, and beyond perfect by Borg standards, and that just makes me want to go on a furry-punching rampage.


----------



## X (Sep 7, 2009)

i might do this


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

what


----------



## Matt (Sep 9, 2009)

Step 1. establish fursona.
Step 2. learn to draw
Step 3.
Step 4. well I'm sure as hell not going to profit from any of this.


----------

